# UFC Fight Night



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, Y'all. I know I'm not the only one on here that loves to get together and watch the PPV fight nights.

It's been 2 or 3 years since I was in a group of guys who did this and I'm itching to get one going again. So, is there anybody out here who is interested in getting together for a UWN sponsored fight night? We can work out hosting, snack and the like.

http://www.ufc.com/event/ufc-207?id=


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Will they be fighting in a jello tub? Lol..

The link doesn't work for me.. who else is on the card?

A few more details might be useful:

Where do you live? How far you willing to travel?

We got together (A few UWN members) for some rabbit hunts and clay shoots a couple of times years ago. Fun times.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, I recall seeing the posts about the outings. They always looked like a blast... (Yes, pun intended) I'm around Harrisville these days. Travel, would be within a half hour of where I am and given enough notice, and on a weekend where the kids are away, I'm more than willing to host.

Here's the card.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I like watching the men's MMA.

It is a good way to learn about how to perfect your own boxing and kickboxing combo's in case you get into a bar fight before you can get away and/or draw your handgun in self defense.

A typical MMA bout begins standing up with punches and kicks then goes to the mat and results in a wrestling match.

Quick combo's to the face and jaws win stand-up fights.

Strong submission holds win wrestling bouts. Pressed to their full extent they can break or dislocate bones.

You should always keep a knife in each pocket or on each side in case you go to the ground against a good wrestler. Your only hope against him would be the knife, if you can get it out fast enough before he breaks your arm or leg. I keep a jack knife clipped in my left pocket and a fixed blade on my right hip. It would look too foolish to have 2 fixed blades, but one is not enough. These do not interfere with my 45ACP which is going to be either inside the belt on the right or in a shoulder holster on the left.

I don't like watching women fight. Women were designed by Mother Nature to be lovers and mothers not fighters. Watching them fight makes me cringe.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Narient said:


> Yeah, I recall seeing the posts about the outings. They always looked like a blast... (Yes, pun intended) I'm around Harrisville these days. Travel, would be within a half hour of where I am and given enough notice, and on a weekend where the kids are away, I'm more than willing to host.
> 
> Here's the card.


The babe on the right looks like she takes steroids.

The babe on the left looks like a typical Latina babe.

The East German Olympian women used to take a lot of steroids, admitted it later, and eventually had a fair amount of sex change surgeries to become males. Frontline did a program on this. The Russians have always been cheaters in the Olympics.

By then they looked like males too -- beards growing, hair thinning, etc.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't say that I've watched any of the women fights. This one just happened to be the main event for next weekend. I'll end up being more interested in the other fights anywho.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Leave it to Karl to hijack a thread with utter b.s. You said in another thread that you are over 60 - I don't know many 60+ year olds that are still dumb enough to get into a bar fight or go prepared for one. 

:V|::V|:

Anywho - - should be a great night of fighting.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good lord Karl, this is mma not a bar fight! These people train daily just like a boxer. Careful you don't stick yourself with one of your knives. Back to subject-- The Cruz fight should be good, the Rousey -- Nunes main card is the money maker for UFC, Rousey is Dana Whites cash cow. I watch alot of them, but this one I won't pay the money for. :boxing:


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I like getting together with guys to watch the fights and would consider this but I have a few other more pressing items on my Christmas agenda. Namely:
1. Getting my son's late season cow tag filled. 
2. Getting a couple beaver so I can try Wygoob's recipes. 
3. Shooting bunnies & fudging with my kids. 

I also live in southern UT county. 

Merry Christmas all.

-Mike


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

With the effort these ladies put into training you have to respect their abilities and passion. They have just as much right to get into the ring as the men do. It used to bother me a little also but after watching a few fights I have a new respect for them. I wouldn't want to run into one of them in a dark alley if they had it out for you.

I'm curious to see how Rhonda bounces back from defeat. I'll bet it's and early victory stoppage from submission for her.

As for bar fights, the best defense if to be quick on your feet and run faster than the other guy. Remember the #1 rule from zombie land, "Cardio, cardio, cardio!"


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If Rousey does not win the WWE has told her she is welcome there:mrgreen: I think it will be interesting to see who is the better grappler, Nunes is no slouch.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

With this fight coming up in just 4 days, anybody interested in getting together for a fight night? I'm child free for a rare weekend and I'm sure I can convince the wife to let me host.

Thoughts?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MMA? Isn't that the sport where 2 muscly, half-naked dudes roll around on the floor with each other? I'm in!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Karl said:


> The babe on the right looks like she takes steroids.


Careful mate, that is my hypothetical girlfriend you talking about.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

mlob1one said:


> I like getting together with guys to watch the fights and would consider this but I have a few other more pressing items on my Christmas agenda. Namely:
> 1. Getting my son's late season cow tag filled.
> 2. Getting a couple beaver so I can try Wygoob's recipes.
> 3. Shooting bunnies & fudging with my kids.
> ...


 I got a few beaver on a small creek that is suppose to be dry during the winter but they are pumping water into the creek and the beaver got my panels half under water.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I would love too, but Friday I will be driving around the Kemmerer area waiting for a cow elk to come close to the road.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> MMA? Isn't that the sport where 2 muscly, half-naked dudes roll around on the floor with each other? I'm in!


 Ahh ok I gotta say that makes me a little nervous.:shock: Bt the way the fighter that someone called "man candy" got his butt handed to him last week.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Ahh ok I gotta say that makes me a little nervous.:shock: Bt the way the fighter that someone called "man candy" got his butt handed to him last week.


That's okay. Sage is too beautiful for that cretin sport anyway.


----------

